# OS9.04 & extinction automatique



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Mai 2000)

Mon G4 ne veut plus s'éteindre après avoir "programmé" l'horaire d'extinction.
Par contre il démarre automatiquement.

La mise en veille du disque ne fonctionne pas non plus, alors que celle de l'écran fonctionne.
Qlq'un peut-il me venir en aide?


----------

